# [SOLVED] Networkmanager refuses to start pppd

## energija

Hi everyone!

Since I upgraded from Networkmanager-0.7.2 to Networkmanager-8.0.2 it refuses to start my UMTS/WWAN/Moblie Broadband connection.

Normal Wireless network functions fine...

It first activates the modem correctly but then fails because it tries to start dhcpd on the ttyACM0 interface instead of 

calling pppd...

The output is like that:

```

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 4383

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna dhcpcd[4383]: version 5.2.8 starting

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna dhcpcd[4383]: ttyACM0: interface not found or invalid

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> (ttyACM0): DHCPv4 client pid 4383 exited with status 1

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Marking connection 'Bob Default 1' invalid.

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <warn> Activation (ttyACM0) failed.

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Nov 25 11:20:33 luna NetworkManager[3694]: <info> (ttyACM0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

```

```

luna ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_L9400_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 25 Nov 2010 07:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at        http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linux/gentoo       http://gentoo.inode.at"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 avahi avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl php png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl see2 session spell sse sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype unicode usb v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Whats wrong with that? Can anyone please help me?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT 01.03.2011:

The solution is to add the following modules to the kernel:

CONFIG_USB_WDM=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

and autoload them in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

cdc_acm

cdc_wdm

usbnet

then networkmanager is able to operate my Ericsson_F3507g_Mobile_Broadband_Module...

thanks to: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/mbm/index.php?title=MBM#Build_the_kernelLast edited by energija on Tue Mar 01, 2011 10:43 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## eyoung100

Please post:

```
emerge -vtp networkmanager
```

----------

## energija

```

luna ~ # emerge -pvt networkmanager

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.2  USE="avahi bluetooth -connection-sharing -dhclient -dhcpcd -doc -gnutls -nss -resolvconf" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

thanks for your help... i really can't figure out where the problem is... maybe its a bug?

----------

## idella4

please post output of

ifconfig -a 

I have no idea what a  ttyACM0 is.  What is the regular device iface in ifconfig?

----------

## energija

```

luna ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:16:17:38:b2  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:f2600000-f2620000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:3700 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3700 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:112852 (110.2 KiB)  TX bytes:112852 (110.2 KiB)

vboxnet0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 0a:00:27:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:6a:33:5a:42  

          inet addr:192.168.123.120  Bcast:192.168.123.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2630 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3483 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1157053 (1.1 MiB)  TX bytes:529307 (516.9 KiB)

```

I think ttyACM0 should be my WWAN-modem.

This is the output of gnome-ppp when i do an autodetect modem:

```

(gnome-ppp:10836): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated

WVCONF: /root/.wvdial.conf

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Editing `/dev/null'.

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: 

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: 

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Modem Port Scan<*1>: S1   S2   S3   

GNOME PPP: STDERR: WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- ERROR

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- F3507g

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 4800: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 19200: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 38400: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 57600: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 115200: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 230400: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 460800: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: Max speed is 460800; that should be safe.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- ERROR

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- F3507g

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: Speed 4800: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: Speed 19200: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: Speed 38400: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: Speed 57600: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: Speed 115200: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: Speed 230400: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: Speed 460800: AT -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: Max speed is 460800; that should be safe.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- ATQ0 V1 E1 Z

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: 

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Found an USB modem on /dev/ttyACM0.

GNOME PPP: STDOUT: Modem configuration written to /dev/null.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM0<Info>: Speed 460800; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ttyACM1<Info>: Speed 460800; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"

```

with gnome-ppp i'm able to establish a connection to the internet via the ttyACM0 interface!

My laptop is a lenovo x200 tablet with an EricssonF3507g WWAN modem...

----------

## idella4

right, but What is the regular device iface in ifconfig

I still don't know if the one you require is there.  Highly likely it is eth0 .

----------

## energija

ok when connecting to the internet using gnome-ppp ifconfig -a looks like this...

the ppp0 iface appears... thats what i want networkmanager todo... connect using the ppp0 interface!

does this help?

```

luna ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:16:17:38:b2  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:f2600000-f2620000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:5506 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5506 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:165226 (161.3 KiB)  TX bytes:165226 (161.3 KiB)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:10.63.30.153  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:772 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1097 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:287329 (280.5 KiB)  TX bytes:132481 (129.3 KiB)

vboxnet0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 0a:00:27:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:6a:33:5a:42  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4275 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5567 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1933352 (1.8 MiB)  TX bytes:867831 (847.4 KiB)

```

----------

## idella4

energija

hopefully someone else will come in on this.  That's 2 of you in a  row that report a problem with NetworkManeger on an uograse.

Try dhclient wlan0 or dhclient eht0 & try another manager like wicd or wpa_supplicant.

----------

